# update of spouse name in passports for applying 189 with dependents



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

can some one clarify that, is it mandatory to add spouse name with the passport, to apply 189 for spouse(as a dependent) with my application.

Will visa be only granted to spouse upon her name in my passport under spouse field, though we produce marriage certificates and other evidences.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Lots of people like to do it as it is the norm to have spouse name in passport in India but it is not mandatory. Ensure you provide lots of evidence of your relationship as a marriage certificate alone is not enough.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Dont worry its not mandatory. I got my dependent visa without any problem.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Lots of people like to do it as it is the norm to have spouse name in passport in India but it is not mandatory. Ensure you provide lots of evidence of your relationship as a marriage certificate alone is not enough.


I could not assume what else could I submit as a proof here. I also have birth certificates of my kid which has both of our name as parent.
Will that help at this context.


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

muthuP said:


> can some one clarify that, is it mandatory to add spouse name with the passport, to apply 189 for spouse(as a dependent) with my application.
> 
> Will visa be only granted to spouse upon her name in my passport under spouse field, though we produce marriage certificates and other evidences.


Hi Muthu, 

Having spouse name in the passport is not mandatory at all.
We got our PR on 16th Feb and neither me nor my husband have their name in each other's passport.
Marriage Certificate is enough to should evidence of marriage/ partner
in case of child, his/ her passport ,must have both parent's names 

Regards, 
Divya Nayak


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

divya.nayak said:


> Hi Muthu,
> 
> Having spouse name in the passport is not mandatory at all.
> We got our PR on 16th Feb and neither me nor my husband have their name in each other's passport.
> ...


 Actually you got lucky. I would never advise sending only a marriage certificate and birth certificates. Marriages can be faked and having a child does not mean you are in a relationship with the other parent.

DIBP dont advise it either SkillSelect – Including family members


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Actually you got lucky. I would never advise sending only a marriage certificate and birth certificates. Marriages can be faked and having a child does not mean you are in a relationship with the other parent.
> 
> DIBP dont advise it either SkillSelect – Including family members


Shel,
We both work for a same employer, hence we can have a reference for same address. Apart from that we hold a operative joint account in a bank with a good number of transactions for the recent year. Would this help?
Our passports may hold different addresses from our current address, would this impact ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess I'm late for the party. But in India, of late, PCC is being issued only after making sure the other spouse's name is present in either of the couple's passport.

So, even if it is not mandatory for DIAC, I suggest that you get it done as it won't take more than 15 days. I am currently in the same process. But if you are the lucky few who has already got PCC without adding spouse's name in the passport, I say you can relax for now.

For more similar cases, see here:

pcc india spouse name passport site:www.visajourney.com - Google Search

pcc india spouse name passport site:www.expatforum.com - Google Search


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

muthuP said:


> can some one clarify that, is it mandatory to add spouse name with the passport, to apply 189 for spouse(as a dependent) with my application.
> 
> Will visa be only granted to spouse upon her name in my passport under spouse field, though we produce marriage certificates and other evidences.


I got my spouse PR without adding her in the passport just with Marriage certificate. Later, I added her in the passport 

Regards
Amit


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sure. Roughly when did you apply for your PCC? And from which city? It's imp you answer because I see that different city passport offices are working differently.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Sure. Roughly when did you apply for your PCC? And from which city? It's imp you answer because I see that different city passport offices are working differently.


In Aug 2013 from Mumbai


----------



## varincool (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I need clarification for addition of spouse name in passport. We have already received the Visa grant for 189 class for me and my wife. However we do not have spouse name included in either passport. Though I have got Visa on same passport, Do I need to get a new passport with my wife name for traveling?

I am getting all sort of versions as some says that it is mandatory to have the passport with spouse details other say it is not required.

Can somebody give me a clear picture?

Thanks,
Varin


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Please post your concern as a new thread. You might need the attention of seniors who can answer this.

I guess it is not required since only passports are checked with existing records to see if you are genuine migrant. Again we will let seniors comment on it after you post a new thread.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Not required. Dont worry about it. Visa is granted and that is the only thing you need on passport to travel to Australia. Enjoy.... 



varincool said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I need clarification for addition of spouse name in passport. We have already received the Visa grant for 189 class for me and my wife. However we do not have spouse name included in either passport. Though I have got Visa on same passport, Do I need to get a new passport with my wife name for traveling?
> 
> ...


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi varincool..
Today only I tried for pcc at ghaziabad psk n they refused for pcc until I get my husband's name on passport.. I have a marriage certificate n my name is added on his passport bt not the other way round.. I can get pcc done only after addition of my husband's name


QUOTE=varincool;3946209]Hello everybody,

I need clarification for addition of spouse name in passport. We have already received the Visa grant for 189 class for me and my wife. However we do not have spouse name included in either passport. Though I have got Visa on same passport, Do I need to get a new passport with my wife name for traveling?

I am getting all sort of versions as some says that it is mandatory to have the passport with spouse details other say it is not required.

Can somebody give me a clear picture?

Thanks,
Varin[/QUOTE]


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

nancyk said:


> Hi varincool..
> Today only I tried for pcc at ghaziabad psk n they refused for pcc until I get my husband's name on passport.. I have a marriage certificate n my name is added on his passport bt not the other way round.. I can get pcc done only after addition of my husband's name
> 
> QUOTE=varincool;3946209]Hello everybody,
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Usually if you smile and request them, they'll let you pass through. Did you smile at the passport officer? ;-)

But there are some no matter what you do, they just are stern and want it to be done their way. I didn't have trouble at Hyd PSK. The TCS people were courteous and then when the PO stayed shouting I requested them and they let me go thru.


Remember one key thing. Smile at them. Not LAUGH. ;-) if you do the latter, forget abt getting the PCC they'll take your passport and ask you who you are.


----------



## PMN (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

My address and my spouse address is different on passport. We have applied for Sub Class 189 visa. Can any one tell that address needs to be same on the passport for applying PR.


----------

